# Little insects in fish food



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't see any insects, but my guess would be it's mites. I see no problem with feeding them to your fish... they'll probably like the extra buggy-bits. Like marshmallows in cereal.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok thanks.enlarge screen. There is one on right of screen. Really small


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

The thing that looks like a really small bit of rice? Mite, I think. Unless you get five zillion of 'em, don't worry about it.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

No problem to feed them to the fish. When I revolt is when they are in my cereal or oatmeal! In theory all food is heated enough to kill the eggs so they don't show up in our food but it can still happen is they tunnel in through the box side, etc. 
Got any tiny little holes in the fishfood container like a bug might go through?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I once found flour beetles in one my containers of fish food from Petco. Freeze it, then feed it! Live bugs are more nutritious.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks. No holes. I guess when fish food gets old, the mites just find their way. I have that container for over a year now.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

You're going to want to get a new container. Fish food starts to lose its nutrition after a while. 
Pile it up on a paper towel or something and put a hot light over it. The bugs should all crawl to the bottom, where they can then be captured and fed to fish.


----------

